# "Steel Dawn" sword -- help me out?



## Phil Elmore

For my own twisted reasons I am interested in finding a replica of the sword used by Patrick Swayze in _Steel Dawn_. I would be willing to pay to have one made, provided it won't cost a fortune. Anyone out there who can help me out?


----------



## tshadowchaser

Contact BudK.com  they used to sell it at a verry reasonable price.


----------



## Phil Elmore

Really?  How odd.  I can't recall ever seeing it there -- but now that you mention it, they might yet have something similar.


----------



## KENPOJOE

Hi Phil!
In regards to your question,
To the best of my knowledge, no replicas of the swords used in "Steel Dawn" were ever produced.
you could always check the end credits of the film to see who created the blades or cheoreographed the fight scenes [although i'm pretty sure it was Benny "The Jet" Urquidez]
Also, try to contact Benny, Albert Pyun's office or website [the dsirector] and possiblly Patrick Swayze himself!
Or you could have your own replica made by www.trainingblades.com!
Hope i was of some service,
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE
www.rebeloskenpokarate.com
http://members.aol.com/KENPOJOE/
:samurai: 
:::Getting off my soapbox now::::soapbox:


----------



## Phil Elmore

Thanks, Joe.  Since I posted this a while back, I've been in touch with someone who is going to manufacture the blade for me within my budget limitations.


----------



## DelSilverfox

I am also interested in this sword. Does anyone know where to find this swoerd, or who I could contact to have one made? I would appreciate any help.


----------



## jks9199

Given the age of the recent posts about this -- I don't think you're going to find one easily.  Best bet might be to try to find someone to make it for you...


----------



## DelSilverfox

Thank you. Do you know anyone I could contact to make this sword?


----------



## lklawson

DelSilverfox said:


> Thank you. Do you know anyone I could contact to make this sword?


Plenty of custom smiths on the 'net.

Bring your wallet.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Dave Leverich

7 year thread necro???
And one by Elmore no less, rofl, that's got to be a record.


----------



## markcorderoy101

Phil Elmore said:


> For my own twisted reasons I am interested in finding a replica of the sword used by Patrick Swayze in _Steel Dawn_. I would be willing to pay to have one made, provided it won't cost a fortune. Anyone out there who can help me out?



Go to Steel Dawn 2-1 
this guy makes pretty good looking aluminium replicas... 
i'm buying one from him!


----------



## pgsmith

Dave Leverich said:


> 7 year thread necro???
> And one by Elmore no less, rofl, that's got to be a record.


  So now we have to double that to 14 years for the new record?


----------



## CedricTheCedar

I’m on the look out for this instrument 🗡 a thing of beauty 😉


----------



## CedricTheCedar

Nearly 21 yrs now 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## drop bear

The actual sword went for 3k.



			https://www.julienslive.com/lot-details/index/catalog/212/lot/88639


----------



## tmpierce

This thread cracks me up- ya’ll are the Saurons of forums!


----------

